# Vermillion steelhead



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wondering if any one prefers some eggs over others who has the best eggs around?


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

the best thing to do if you get a female keep her and tie your own egg sacks, I usually tie like 20 and put them in a smallzip lock bag then freeze them until I need them. Brown trout eggs are my favorite to tie.


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ya I plan on doing that wish I would have in the spring I noticed they work a lot better. caught a female yesterday and waited to see if she would start shooting them out but didn't want to keep her out to long. Will be cureing some soon hopfully. until then I'm on the hunt for some good eggs being sold


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

In previous threads just down from this you can read up on Bulk eggs. Has been covered extensively. You can buy bulk salmon eggs from Joe at central basin bait and tackle in vermilion for $12 in a quart mason jar or go to Erie outfitters. If you want steelhead eggs you can order online at centerpinangling.com I believe or fishheadscanada sells them as well. As previously mentioned you cant sell steelhead eggs in ohio. You can get them in PA at local shops by giving a "donation" for steelhead eggs.


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Alright thanks for the info I will have to look into ordering some. And I have been getting my eggs from joe they are good eggs and catch fish I was just seeing if some people prefer others also I heard Erie outfitters are good also hopfully I can get a female with some eggs


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Grapetin specialties up in mi sells eggs. I've used them before and have had good success with them. They sell natural, orange, red and sticky coho eggs.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> Grapetin specialties up in mi sells eggs. I've used them before and have had good success with them. They sell natural, orange, red and sticky coho eggs.


I have had great results with their sticky coho eggs.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I usually go with a jar of natural and a jar of orange and I'm good for the year. I'm in akron so I don't go up but maybe 1 time every 2 weeks. Haven't tried the sticky coho eggs.


----------

